# Now this is a Wine Cellar!



## ibglowin (Aug 24, 2010)

Not sure who "Eric" is but saw this post somewhere else. Looks like he is in Seattle, must be another of those "Microsoft Millionaires" that got out 15 years ago when the gettin was good as they say.






The rest of us can always dream right?

Eric's Cellar!


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Aug 24, 2010)

Wow. I can sort of hear angelic singing as I look through those. "Ahhh... ah-ha-haaa..."


----------



## Tom (Aug 24, 2010)

WOW !



Now is it all retail or did he make some?


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 24, 2010)

All retail!


----------



## Tom (Aug 24, 2010)

Damn!

What could all that be worth $$$$$


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 24, 2010)

ALOT!





Here is another Amazing Cellar!


----------



## Tom (Aug 24, 2010)

Even I could notfill that wine cellar.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 24, 2010)

It would be fun to try!


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 24, 2010)

ibglowin said:


> ALOT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Wow that first one is like totally awesome. The second one dosen't even come close. I have the same racks in my cellar as the second one but only above the floor racks. But holy smokes they have one heck of an inventory! Wade has a friend (well counting me he has two) that has a cellar that is a killer also. I have attached some pictures of mine below.


----------



## Bartman (Aug 24, 2010)

I prefer the second one for the looks of it - more elegant and inviting. The first one just looks/feels like a warehouse - lots of capacity, but not much to look at, show to other folks, or spend time in. 

In either case, the capacity of those is such that the owner would never drink it all, and if you're not going to drink it yourself, who are you saving it for?


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 24, 2010)

BartReeder said:


> In either case, the capacity of those is such that the owner would never drink it all, and if you're not going to drink it yourself, who are you saving it for?





Unless if they host dinner and wine parties on a regular basis like I do.


----------



## robie (Aug 24, 2010)

ibglowin said:


> ALOT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool thing about those wine racks is that one can see the label on each bottle without having to slide each bottle halfway out to read it, then shove it back in again.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 24, 2010)

I really liked the cool plaster Dionysus wall sculpture!


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 24, 2010)

ibglowin said:


> I really liked the cool plaster Dionysus wall sculpture!





I agree. I have been looking for something like that.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 24, 2010)

I googled it and just the wall hanger alone was $100!


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 24, 2010)

PM me where you found it. Also your PM box has reached its max. You need to DELETE!!!!! or you cannot receive any.


----------



## AlFulchino (Aug 24, 2010)

both very nice...each in their own way!


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 24, 2010)

ibglowin said:


> I googled it and just the wall hanger alone was $100!





here he is in one of my flower gardens


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 24, 2010)

Very cool! 

Did you find that local?

Can't imagine what shipping would be on a statue!


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 24, 2010)

I found it in Cleveland. I went back and picked it up. I think it is close to 500 pounds. I usedmy friendsfront end loader to get it off my truck.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 24, 2010)

Like the first one, second one is very nice and much more of what we as normal human beings could afford!


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 24, 2010)

The first one is huge but it left me feeling cold and sterile, perhaps because it wasn't really finished.

The second one is warm and inviting.


----------

